# Kali muscle claiming natural



## Canadian muscle (Nov 26, 2014)

Yet another athlete claiming natural.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2pzND1MwV-E


You have all kinds of athletes claiming "natural" by their own definition or rationalization of what they call "natural".

If you use any kind of hormones, you are not natural.
It is sad how people are being lied to. Companies are paying athletes to lie, and athletes claiming natural for more "credibility".

As a bodybuilder I find it a matter of Integrity. It is one thing to not admit it, or lie when you are asked, but another to go around telling people you are "natural" to create credibility based on your lies. In the end the truth is always relatively easy to find.


----------



## nastyNate (Nov 26, 2014)

It's sad people believe the shit that is spewed by these "natural" lifters. Got kids all the time showing me pictures of guys off the internet saying this is what I'm going for he is natural so I can do it too. Haha. Go ahead and work on that let me know how it goes. When I was young I had no idea about the steroids and who was on what. Just thought I had shit genetics or didn't lift hard. No that wasn't it


----------



## snake (Nov 27, 2014)

Cm,

Sorry but I could only make it through about 2 min of that video before I couldn't take anymore.

With regards to guys claiming to be natural, I could really care less. Most gym rats can pick a serious juicer out from across the room. My problem is they create unrealistic expectations for the new people in the sport. When I was a pup, I really thought I could have arms like Arnold and legs like Platz. If I didn't get those results, I wasn't training hard enough, dieting was on point or God knows what.


----------



## don draco (Nov 27, 2014)

I couldn't care less if he claims natural.  Anybody with half a brain knows that he's not.


----------



## GotClen (Dec 1, 2014)

I get these guys dont want to openly admit what we all know.  We have to remember if they do they are admitting to breaking the law.  Their endorsment contracts aka supplement companies can't have law breakers repping there product line.  

I just feel bad for the young people that spend their money believing these products will get them the bodies of the pros.
G


----------



## Zombie Killer (Dec 7, 2014)

Why do people always want to debate on who is and who isn't using Steroids. I am more interested in the physical methods or genetic structure it took to get ones muscle mass/conditioning  as apposed to the chemical.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Dec 7, 2014)

Zombie Killer said:


> Why do people always want to debate on who is and who isn't using Steroids. I am more interested in the physical methods or genetic structure it took to get ones muscle mass/conditioning  as apposed to the chemical.


I agree but what drives these discussions is the disdain for people strutting their stuff talking about how natural they are when anyone with a clue knows they are not.  It's false advertising and it's not cool to do that to the new guys.

You make kids think that to look like that it can be done drug free. They learn quickly that no it can't and then rush to jewce. 

Rather than from the outset deciding if the goal they are considering setting is attainable or not. 

I can understand someone denying their use. I can't understand claiming natty when not asked the question and rubbing people's noses in it.


----------



## JackC4 (Dec 23, 2014)

My buddy loves Kali, and his training tips lol.....really believes he's natural, it's pretty amazing and sad at the same time.

Loves Piana but doesn't think he's natural lol


----------



## Infantry87 (Dec 23, 2014)

Canadian muscle said:


> You guys sure love the gay jokes. I'm starting to think it's not sarcasm



Dude, we're serious. No sarcasm. Just don't forget the 3 main rules and you'll be fine... 

1. No eye contact
2. Just the tip. More than that, you're gay
3. No cuddling EVER


----------



## trodizzle (Dec 23, 2014)

I like Kali.

I could give a **** if he's natty or not (although he's not is my assumption).

I've watched quite a few of his videos and I don't hear him telling lies but he may be leaving out some roid details (which I can understand).


----------



## AlphaD (Dec 23, 2014)

Oh wait.......Heres the truth.






that explains it.


----------



## powermaster (Dec 26, 2014)

I had a young guy in the gym prob in his mid 20s show me this vid and wanted to know what I thought. I just laughed and walked off.


----------



## saltylifter (Jan 11, 2016)

Steroids or not you don't get that huge with out lots of food and hard ****ing training. 
Sucks he doesn't speak the truth but it is what it is. 
If you believe he is natural then let him be natural in your mind.


----------



## grizzldsealpoacher (Jan 11, 2016)

I am almost positive he had issues with gear not to far back like almost getting locked up issues. I forget the story it was right before a show if I am not mistaken. He claimed also right before the Olympia on national tv he was clean the reporter jokingly asked "do you juice" and he replied only OJ

No matter kia is the man he devotes his life to the iron and positive vibes and that's all that matters to me. If kids look up to him and think that can be me if I train hard enough then so be it, they will progress physically  and eventually progress mentally  in the sport far enough to realize what it will actually take to get that big .


----------



## Dex (Jan 12, 2016)

Haha, and Caitlyn Jenner is a natural woman.


----------



## Simbrilee (Sep 19, 2016)

Kali muscle is crazy, he's either on vitamin S or a genetic monster!!!


----------

